# Drip, drip, drip on my upstairs bathroom fan when it rains...



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Can you see the vent on the roof? You might be hearing noise from the rain drops hitting the thin aluminum cap----------However,if water is entering your house or duct work---that better get fixed---

What is the cap made of? Have you ever seen any signs of moisture staining on the drywall in that area?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine are noisy, too. Just raindrops on the aluminum cap.


----------



## stevee (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't see any caps on the roof, could they be inside the eaves?

Never seen signs of moisture on the ceiling (tbank god).

Luckily the house has a 10 year warranty on the roof and outside stuff (envelope?).

Also, last night there was heavy heavy rain, and it makes a dripping sound randomly ever 20-30 seconds or so (some back to back).


----------

